# Seroquel usage



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I am currently taking Seroquel, but over time i've started to question how i'm taking it.

I went to my psychiatrist and told him that Ambien really just wasn't doing the trick.

He prescribed me Seroquel (25mg/tablet). He said it would be stonger for sleep than Ambien and that I was to:

Take 1 pill at night before bed for 2 days
2 pills at night before bed for 2 days
3 pills at night before bed from there on out.

Does this make any sense? I have been trying different doses. 1 doesn't do much and 3 forces me to hit the sack pretty quickly. I would feel both tired but also uneasy.

The real question I have though is. Is this a strange way to do this medication? Taking 50mg of Seroquel at 9pm, going to bed, and getting up the next day and feeling wacky until like noon. Is that how some people take this? or is it supposed to be something you take multiple times a day?

My doctor said what he is intending is that I take 3 seroquel before bed. The drug ramps up to its full effect and I zonk out. Then when I get up for the day there is still some in my system keeping my anxiety levels down and keeping me calm.

One reason I ask is that people seem to express that Seroquel is a long term use drug like SSRI's. Where you take them consistently and get the effect after weeks of use.

Please help. thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Well in my experience all of the psychiatrists I've gone to have been pretty flexible in how I take my meds. I mean, I know whats working ... I know what is not working. You can only decide for yourself what is working best. And by that I mean, experimenting slightly with times and dosages that you take them at. For example if I were you, I might try taking 1 in the morning, and 1 at night (with a total of taking 2 per day: because you said 3 might be to strong for you). Or you might try taking 1 & 1/2 at bedtime, because you said 1 isn't enough. Maybe taking 1 plus an extra half will be just right for you? Just let your doctor know you are switching it around to find what's best for you. Your Dr. can't force you to take any amount at any time. So just let your Dr. know that you found what works for you.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Ah this is something I wanted to post about. I have a hard time telling what meds are doing for me







. Its hard to say what Zoloft is doing for me. When I move the dose up I still have a hard time telling. I took .5mg of xanax last night and I guess it "knocked me down" a bit and made my whole body kinda tingly. But really I had a hard time noticing any real big effect.

Seroquel as far as I know makes me drowsy and uneasy. I have tried 1, 2, and 3 before bed and I have a decent idea what it does in the short term. But I have no idea what it means in the long term. For instance taking 1 in the morning and 1.5 at night. I might give that a try if its something that people tend to do. At first I was under the impression that I was taking a medicaiton that is mostly centered around night and getting to sleep. Reading more i'm finding that people take it throughout the day.

What circumstances would lead me to take it during the day? Hyper activity? crazy thoughts? I think i'm doing ok during the day, but perhaps i'll try it anyways and see.

thanks man.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Whatever works best for you is what you should do. I take 900 mg every night. At first you will feel crappy the next day but eventually you will feel ok. There are slow release tabs you can get if you feel you need them throughout the day.


----------

